# Lesion Destruction Lower Eyelid



## kewing (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm wondering how others would view this situation.  During a routine physical, our FP identified a skin tag on the lower eyelid of a patient and destroyed it with cryotherapy.  Would this be better coded under Skin/SubQ surgery or Eye/Ocular Adnexa Surgery?  
Thanks for your help.
Karen


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 6, 2010)

*Need procedure note*

I would need the procedure note to give you an accurate answer.

From your brief description, using the key word *skin tag *- I would be inclined to use 11200.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kewing (Oct 6, 2010)

*Eyelid lesion*

Here is the "procedure note" in its entirety"
THERAPY 
• Destruction of a benign lesion by cryosurgery -  skin tag  left lower eyelid.

Not much to go on.    I understand the reference to 11200, but was wondering if the proximity to the eye would make this a more complicated procedure.  I have queried the FP in this regard, but wanted to get other coders' points of view as well.
Karen


----------



## gracigoo (Oct 8, 2010)

*skin tag*

hi there, i would have to say i would use the removal of skin tag. If you look in the CPT book in the EYE section under "Eye Lids" it says "codes for removal of lesion include more than skin (ie, involving lid margin, tarsus, and/or palpebral conjunctiva" so with that said i would stick with skin tag removal.


----------

